# New Halloween Sound Effects Album



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Linky no worky.....  sounds like you had fun with it. Been doing kinda the same.


----------



## Cab (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks Dark Lord.
It wasn't meant to be a link... I just underlined the title not taking into consideration that it would look like a link. I guess that's what 4 hours of sleep will do for ya. I just edited the post and took the underline off.:

Btw... what kind of audio project are you making; if you don't mind me asking?

Cab


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I know what ya mean ! Working on various stuff, soundscapes,outside sounds mixed with the echoing screams of blood thirsty creatures in the night.
Still working on a monster in box creature sound. Only really heard 1 that passed for me, but just haven't found that "perfect" demented blood thirsty creature sound effect, so thats been a work in progress.
Did a demented organ ( 3 tests in "music section" ) under wedding music thread for someone. The TWEAKED one is my fav. of the 3. Might start a demented-demonic-tortured spirit(s) whirl wind one.........


----------



## Cab (Sep 13, 2009)

Sounds very cool.
I purchased two sound effects libraries from Sound Ideas that you might want to look into:
Monsters And Creatures - $129
Jurassic Dinosaurs - $129

Both cd's have some very good effects (as well as some bad ones). 
With a little pitch-shifting, reverse reverb, and delay I was able to make some pretty cool stuff. 

They are a bit expensive, but I was glad I bought them.

Good Luck

Cab


----------



## Cab (Sep 13, 2009)

Woohoo!
My wife was able to build a one page website for my Halloween album. I was able to post 2 minute samples of each audio track on my website (rather than the paltry 30 seconds iTunes gives you). The link should be in my signature below. It requires the Flash plug-in to be able to hear the clips... hope you all are able to check it out.

Thanks, I wish I could buy everyone a round of drinks.

Cab

Halloween Haunted Ambience


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanx,cool stuff. Just bought it up, hate that i can't burn it as an mp3 to play on just more than my Itunes....... but definitely cool stuff !!


----------



## Cab (Sep 13, 2009)

Dark lord said:


> Thanx,cool stuff. Just bought it up, hate that i can't burn it as an mp3 to play on just more than my Itunes....... but definitely cool stuff !!


Thanks Dark Lord... I owe you a beer.
I believe you can convert to the mp3 file format in iTunes.

Change your import settings in your iTunes Preferences under General (iTunes 9) or Advanced (iTunes 8 and below) to mp3. Then select the album in your library and click on Advanced/Create mp3 Version. This will create a copy of your AAC files to mp3 that you can export to any mp3 player.

I hope this works for you — please let me know.

Thanks,
Cab


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

This was my 1st purchase thru Itunes, so getting used to resetting the settings....
I was able to burn a disc as an audio file that plays as m4a last night,
I used the import settings to convert to mp3,but does not allow to change (or create a seperate copy) for burning an mp3 for purchased.
At least i can use the dic now in my cd player while I'm driving around 
It gets me into my creative thinking mode for Halloween prop ideas & Halloween mood in general, 
& these are a great addition to my collection !! Thank you,very well done - 2 bucky thumbs up !!!!!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Just listened to the samples very nice work.


----------



## caju12831 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Nice work!*

Very nice, the sound through my top of the line headphones is awesome. Great work!

If you don't mind me asking, What software did you use to mix this? I'm still looking for something to do my own home haunt music mix, but only fine players and nothing Good, to mix different sounds. Thanks if you answer!


----------



## Cab (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback kprimm and caju12831.
Caju... I use Adobe Audition 3.0. It's a multi-track editor that I have been fairly happy with. However, it runs on Windows only... the price is about $350.

Cab


----------

